# My Livingroom Theater



## Lonely Raven (Aug 27, 2008)

It's about as dedicated as I can get in this raised ranch in suburban Chicagoland. My fiance is very open to my projects, and she doesn't mind my sense of aesthetic.

I'll be updating with better photos as I finish up details and add more room treatments (and build my new Maelstrom-X 21" ). These photos are from earlier this year, and I've just not had time to finish building diffusers, absorbers, running CAT6 cables, and touch up painting all the mess I've made! :sad:


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Great looking set up! Also, interesting last picture. I am a fan of sushi and sashimi myself


----------



## Lonely Raven (Aug 27, 2008)

Jon Liu said:


> Great looking set up! Also, interesting last picture. I am a fan of sushi and sashimi myself


All DIY projects, power by Sushi!


----------



## Tyson (Nov 3, 2009)

Love the sushi


----------



## H_Roark (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello, I couldn't help but notice the jl w6 subs you're using. Are they the 12's or the 13.5's? I am building dual 13.5 w6 cabinets to use up front under the screen. Is that a wicked one box setup? Great setup though. Makes me want to do more to mine.


----------



## Lonely Raven (Aug 27, 2008)

H_Roark said:


> Hello, I couldn't help but notice the jl w6 subs you're using. Are they the 12's or the 13.5's? I am building dual 13.5 w6 cabinets to use up front under the screen. Is that a wicked one box setup? Great setup though. Makes me want to do more to mine.


10" W6 actually. The sub is an original Wicked One. I've been following Steve Deckert since the late 90's and I still own an original Zen amp. Unfortunately I just don't have the room for a dedicated listening room, only home theater. 

The Wicked One I built is about 12" tall, 36X36 and I sold it when I built my 21" Maelstrom X. 































The full build gallery of the 21" can be found here: http://lonelyraven.zenfolio.com/p1035280343


----------



## alpenpoint (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi,

very nice!

lg, Alpi


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Lonely Raven said:


>


Raven, 2 questions around this 1 picture. What in-wall are you using there, and how do you like it? And also I love the diffuser panel in the shot, is it a DIY? Did it work as intended? Nice job on the theatre, and thumbs up for marrying a girl who appreciates your hobby. I just did, and we both can't wait till we can build a dedicated movie room.


----------



## Lonely Raven (Aug 27, 2008)

For the life of me I can't remember the name of those speakers...I found out about them from another thread here or on the other forum. I don't think they are made anymore, and I got them on closeout because I believe they were discontinuing them. 

They sound good, they are clear and project decently, but are easily overwhelmed even though I'm not at their output limit. They are fine for me, but if I were to do it again, I'd buy higher end speakers that can handle the wattage better. 

As for the diffuser, it does diffuse well. In fact, it's in the second photo on this page. I stained it red and mounted it on the back wall of the theater. If I were to do it again, I'd make it MUCH lighter (each one weighs quite a bit), and I'd make it much deeper. I made these with scrap parts I had around, and they work fine for breaking up "flutter echo", but don't go down very deep.


----------



## markaveli2010 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey Lonely Raven I'm the one who came to your house in bb and bought the wicked one, my friend and Anthony and myself. I wanted to see if you could help me with a project. Call me at 773 901 6152

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## alpenpoint (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi,

here can you see my SUBS

You must google about "ProJEct OnE by I.D.A (IPPAHC - DoeteR - AlPi)".

i cant post an url because i have only 1 posts.

lg, Alpi


----------



## mizedog (Feb 12, 2010)

Lonely Raven said:


> It's about as dedicated as I can get in this raised ranch in suburban Chicagoland. My fiance is very open to my projects, and she doesn't mind my sense of aesthetic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

